# New box design for me



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

This is a new design for me, I have a way to go with it. Also a couple desk clocks made from scrape wood, one cherry and one maple.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Now that Jerry IS a box, quite beautiful, what size is it? The clocks aren't bad either!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Harry the Box is about 8"X12", thank you for your comments.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I see that you have not lost your touch, Jerry.

Very, very nice.

I like how you get to match all the different timbers.


----------



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope to be able to make a box that looks that good one day....
Thank you for sharing the inspiration.
Cheers, crowie


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The contrasting grains make that box very interesting Jerry, really draws the eye. How is our young friend coming along with his woodworking skills?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

John Mark has not been over lately, shall we say he is 14 going on 19 and is somewhat a hand full for his parents. I'll get him over here one of these days soon.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Beautiful work. Inspires me to keep at it.


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

I may be over-reacting here, but I think your clocks are too beautiful for the naked eye. WOW. I have always liked something raw and unedited. 
The box is just as pretty.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful job on the box, Jerry. The clocks are also very nice.


----------



## krablins (Sep 23, 2011)

I love those clocks! They would make awesome Christmas presents if I could just figure out how to make them!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

The key to the clocks is finding the "Junk" wood that most folks would toss. This is true for many of my boxes, I use throw away pieces, you just have to look for them.


----------



## krablins (Sep 23, 2011)

Jerry where do you get the clocks at? Battery operated or electric? I know that might be a stupid question but its kind of new to me. I also want to add, the boxes are unbelievable! I wouldn't even attempt something that elaborate yet. You have the talent I only hope to have some day!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

krablins said:


> Jerry where do you get the clocks at? Battery operated or electric? I know that might be a stupid question but its kind of new to me. I also want to add, the boxes are unbelievable! I wouldn't even attempt something that elaborate yet. You have the talent I only hope to have some day!


Klockit Co. is one source, it is what they do! If you appreciate the uniqueness you already have the talent, now slowly develop it one step at a time. I have concluded that while I can build things my interest is in the artistic aspects of wood working. Of the two pictures below of opposite sides of the same piece of hickory that will become a wall hung clock which side to have out, I like them both!!! I'll just wait and one day it will come to me as the third one did, I call it reflections. The back is cherry and the base is sycamore, it just happened! The 4th and 5th is from a piece of wood a friend told me to toss, glad I didn't.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Love the eye you have for wood Jerry, it does give your quality craftmanship an artistic touch.

A couple of questions on the box.... you glued together all of the various woods for the lid? What is the species of the sides? what hardware did you use for the chain?

Thanks

and an unrelated question... where did you get your .05 micron bag for your HF Dust Collector


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Camero68 said:


> I may be over-reacting here, but I think your clocks are too beautiful for the naked eye. WOW. I have always liked something raw and unedited.
> The box is just as pretty.


I appreciate your comments, I like finding that piece of wood that is "trash" then find it's redeeming qualities and pursue them to create something unique. Some times thes pieces of wood are hard to come by.


----------

